# Exercise for people over 60



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2015)

*EXERCISE FOR PEOPLE OVER 60 
* 
*Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side. 

 With a  5-lb potato bag in each hand, extend your arms straight out from* *your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full minute, and then relax. 

 Each day you'll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer.  

 After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb potato bags.  Then try 50-lb potato bags and eventually try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb potato bag in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a full minute.  (I'm at this level). 
* 

*After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each bag.*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Shirley (Mar 18, 2015)

:lol1: Works for me.


----------



## jujube (Mar 18, 2015)

Now that sounds like MY kind of exercise!


----------

